# Hostel Recommendations in Tokyo?



## Serendipity2

I'll be in Tokyo for several days this fall and would like to find a hostel with the following attributes: All suggestions are appreciated. Here is my "wish" list! Thanks in advance. 

1 - reasonably priced
2 - non-smoking
3 - close to either Shinjuku or Tokyo stations
4 - one that serves breakfast
5 - reasonably quiet

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

shincastle said:


> I don't know your budget but there is a good list of hotel for Tokyo there.
> //japan-i.jp/travel/tokyo.html I hope that will help you.
> 
> Shin



Shincastle,

Thanks for the URL. Actually I'm looking at a Ryokan or Guest House for a few nights. I'm retired and trying to keep expenses down. I'm looking forward to my stay in Tokyo - it's been about 15 years since I lived there. 

Serendipity2


----------



## tropicalynx

Serendipity2 said:


> Shincastle,
> 
> Thanks for the URL. Actually I'm looking at a Ryokan or Guest House for a few nights. I'm retired and trying to keep expenses down. I'm looking forward to my stay in Tokyo - it's been about 15 years since I lived there.
> 
> Serendipity2


I'm going there this end of may and I booked a hostel called khaosan ninja (what a flashy name, haha). Some of my friends told me it is a good place, but i never tried it before. Hopefully it is good.


----------



## Serendipity2

tropicalynx said:


> I'm going there this end of may and I booked a hostel called khaosan ninja (what a flashy name, haha). Some of my friends told me it is a good place, but i never tried it before. Hopefully it is good.



tropicalynx,

Let us know how it is. Khaosan ninja sounds like a guest house in Bangkok not Tokyo! Khaosan Road is a vey popular area in Bangkok for backpackers. Good luck

Serendipity2


----------



## tropicalynx

I am back now.

Well, the hostel is very basic, that is my impression of the place. Most of the people there are youngsters, 20 to early 30s, and most of them are gaijin (foreigner) instead of japanese. 

The room is small and basic, so if you love spending time inside the room then forget it. The wall is thin so probably you will hear some noises especially when someone is running in the corridor. But for the price, I think it is tolerable (3k yen per night per person for twin bed room). And note that it is western-style hostel, not ryokan style guest house. 

Location is very good, very near to city and two stations (subway and train) that can bring you to most of the interesting places in Tokyo. In case you are hungry, there are a lot of restaurants near one of the station (Asakusabashi). Or you can buy bento from a nearby convenience store (about 5 minute walk). They provide bread as breakfast, but I never had it anyway. I prefer to buy bento or onigiri for breakfast.

The staffs are nice and speak fluent english, so you don't have to worry about language barrier. But I believe you speak japanese as well.


----------



## Shodo

Many nice Hostels in Japan. Couple of friends recently stayed at one in downtown Yokohama. Very reasonably priced at 3500YEN per night. Was older style with Tatami flooring etc.


----------



## Serendipity2

*Modest Accommodations in Tokyo*



Shodo said:


> Many nice Hostels in Japan. Couple of friends recently stayed at one in downtown Yokohama. Very reasonably priced at 3500YEN per night. Was older style with Tatami flooring etc.



Hi Shodo,

Thanks for the tip. I'll be in Tokyo for a few days, coming in at night after a 9-10 hour flight so I'll likely stay closer in to Tokyo central. The price DOES sound pretty good though. Tokyo is expensive but I'm not going to be too eager to trek around in the middle of the evening in October looking for cheap. Thanks anyway, I appreciate your response. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Shodo

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi Shodo,
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I'll be in Tokyo for a few days, coming in at night after a 9-10 hour flight so I'll likely stay closer in to Tokyo central. The price DOES sound pretty good though. Tokyo is expensive but I'm not going to be too eager to trek around in the middle of the evening in October looking for cheap. Thanks anyway, I appreciate your response.
> 
> Serendipity2


Hey no worries.

If your lost, you are welcome to hang out with our group on Friday nights. We always visit a small cafe in Azabajuban called Lolita. Members from USA, Canada, UK, Serbia, Australia, and more. Mostly IT people with a few traders like myself.

For the Shinjuku area, its always very busy. A lot of youngsters and what not. Be careful at night time. More strangers in that part of Tokyo as told.


----------



## Serendipity2

Shodo said:


> Hey no worries.
> 
> If your lost, you are welcome to hang out with our group on Friday nights. We always visit a small cafe in Azabajuban called Lolita. Members from USA, Canada, UK, Serbia, Australia, and more. Mostly IT people with a few traders like myself.
> 
> For the Shinjuku area, its always very busy. A lot of youngsters and what not. Be careful at night time. More strangers in that part of Tokyo as told.


 Hi Shodo,

I lived near Shinjuku several years ago - Nakano Shimbashi area in a Gaijin house. I'm thinking more near Asakusabashi as there seem to be several Hostels/Riokan in the area. I will be visiting the Shinjuku area [camera stores] but Shinjuku is a bit on the expensive side for a hostel/Riokan. I did stay at a pretty decent place in Iidabashi but I think it's either not there or changed hands. It was in a mid-rise building next to the train station [one at either end of the very long block.

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

Shodo said:


> Hey no worries.
> 
> If your lost, you are welcome to hang out with our group on Friday nights. We always visit a small cafe in Azabajuban called Lolita. Members from USA, Canada, UK, Serbia, Australia, and more. Mostly IT people with a few traders like myself.
> 
> For the Shinjuku area, its always very busy. A lot of youngsters and what not. Be careful at night time. More strangers in that part of Tokyo as told.



Shodo, 

My apologies - t hanks for the invite! I hope to be around on a Friday evening so I would enjoy the company. Is Asabajuban in the Yokohama area or closer in to Tokyo and the Yamanoti line?


----------



## dmanning1972

Are the hostels safe in Japan?


----------



## tropicalynx

dmanning1972 said:


> Are the hostels safe in Japan?


Overall, crime rate in japan is one of the lowest in the world. So far, all hostels that I know have good security. I think your should be more concern on the convenience (loacation, facility, etc.) rather than the security.


----------



## Serendipity2

tropicalynx said:


> Overall, crime rate in japan is one of the lowest in the world. So far, all hostels that I know have good security. I think your should be more concern on the convenience (loacation, facility, etc.) rather than the security.




tropicalynx,

I would agree with you. The other concern one needs to be aware of are our fellow travelers at the hostel. One is far, far more likely to be a victim due to another resident than an employee working in the hostel.

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

magnusiax said:


> Interesting information.


magnusiax,

The people who work in hostels, particularly in Japan, have a pretty high degree on integrity. Unlike a big hotel the staff is small so any thief would soon be discovered by their pattern whereas those staying are transients and will likely not be back. I've found the Japanese - aside from the Yakusa - very honest, polite and helpful. 

Serendipity2


----------

